# 70D - I think I will keep it but . . .



## cesjr (Jul 26, 2014)

Likes -

Video with the STM lenses is really good. Autofocus is awesome for video. 

User interface and touch screen is nice. 

Wi-fi control is well done. 

Not as Thrilled -

The still image quality is not as good as my fuji x100s. It's just not as sharp and detailed. Maybe I need to get a fixed lens though for a fair comparison.

Live view shot to shot time is poor. There is a blackout on the screen between shots.

Lack of an EVF. How about a hybrid like the x100s? Would be awesome for video and live view and really give you the best of both worlds.

I think I won't be spending much more money with Canon until they up the APS-C still image quality. I'm already thinking about a fuji ILC. Maybe a used XE-2 with the 56 1.2. I'm not sure I would keep the 70D but for wanting to shoot video of my kids before they grow up. Seems like a decent video cam is $1000 and I'd rather have the 70d and my 18-135 is stm and 55-250 is stm which I only spent $1500 on all together. Plus it will do sports with decent FPS and very fast viewfinder focus for kids soccer. It's well worth 1500 to capture those memories. 

I like Canon. But they need stronger crop offerings on the IQ front. I also would like more stm lens - maybe something faster like some primes or a 2.8 zoom. The pancake 40 is too loud for video, whoops. I would even like to see something great on the new 7d sensor-wise to give me more confidence to spend dough on canon glass. Maybe the 60mm macro and new wide angle zoom is stm.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sell it and buy the 6D.


----------



## LearningCameras (Aug 6, 2014)

The 6d may not fix your problems. You might consider the Sony A7s as it will fix most of your issues. It sounds like you need a mirrorless camera which is why the 70d is not cutting it for you. Image quality is amazing on the A7s thanks to the full frame sensor and it just went on a massive sale. Nothing will beat the 70d at tracking AF in live view though. You will always hear the AF while recording unless you use external mics. The STM lenses are the quietest I have heard but unfortunately they are mediocre quality and lack wide apertures.
Dan Watson


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 6, 2014)

cesjr said:


> Not as Thrilled -
> 
> The still image quality is not as good as my fuji x100s. It's just not as sharp and detailed. Maybe I need to get a fixed lens though for a fair comparison.



What lenses are you using?

I own a 70D, and it has the best IQ of any Canon crop I've used. I'd consider it a significant upgrade in IQ over the 7D I owned. I'm using L primes and zooms, with a couple non-L primes.

Your lenses may need to be micro-adjusted.

I own the 6D as well. It's a different beast. Both get the job done and have better IQ than what I replaced them with (7D and 5D II).


----------



## lw (Aug 6, 2014)

Certainly worth MFA'ing your lenses as michealhodges suggests.

I have both the 18-135 and 55-250 STMs with my 70D too. Both required a little MFA (around +3) to get the best out of them.

Compare some carefully set up LV shots with the same OVF shots. If the LV ones are sharper, then you need some MFA.


----------



## ecka (Aug 6, 2014)

cesjr said:


> Not as Thrilled -
> 
> The still image quality is not as good as my fuji x100s. It's just not as sharp and detailed. Maybe I need to get a fixed lens though for a fair comparison.



Yes, you do. Maybe you need to try some fuji zoom lenses too .


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 6, 2014)

Got to say I'm a very happy bunny with my 70D. But then I need that AF .


----------

